# Wheelie...wie seitliches wegkippen verhindern?



## Stritty (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo.

Wie gleicht man das seitliche wegkippen beim wheelie aus? Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, Lenker rüberneigen etc..aber es klappt nicht.

Wenn ich nicht seitlich wegkippen würde wäre das ganze super da ich den Wheelie sehr gut kontrollieren kann, nur kippe ich immer seitlich weg und irgendwie kriege ich es nicht raus...)

Danke für die hilfe..


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2011)

Durch seitliches Ausgleichen mit den Knien, hier erklÃ¤ren wir das im IBC-Video (versuche auch am Anfang gleichmÃ¤Ãig am Lenker zu ziehen, damit du nicht direkt zu einer Seite gelehnt bist):


Der Artikel dazu:

Der Wheelie macht viel SpaÃ, sieht gut aus und schult die Radkontrolle. So gehtâs: Man fÃ¤hrt im langsamen Tempo an, beugt sich kurz nach vorne unten, um dann gleichzeitig krÃ¤ftig in die Pedale zu treten und das Vorderrad durch Strecken der Arme nach oben zu ziehen. Nun Arme gestreckt lassen und OberkÃ¶rper nach hinten lehnen! Durch dosierten Einsatz der Hinterradbremse hÃ¤lt man zusammen mit gleichmÃ¤Ãigem Pedalieren den Balancepunkt auf dem Hinterrad. Kippt das Bike nach rechts, bewegt man das linke Knie zum Ausgleich nach links auÃen.

*Tipp*: Zum Ãben eine Strecke auswÃ¤hlen, die leicht bergauf geht!






*1. Langsam im Sattel sitzen die Arme beugen und sich nach vorne/unten beugen, um Schwung zu holen.*





*2. Dynamisch: Arme strecken, mit Kraft los pedalieren und OberkÃ¶rper nach hinten lehnen*





*3. GleichmÃ¤Ãig pedalieren, Finger an der Hinterrad-Bremse und Balance-Punkt finden.*





*4. Sinkt das Voderad ab, stÃ¤rker pedalieren - kippt man nach hinten, Hinterrad-Bremse dosiert ziehen.*

_Hier nochmal in einem Bild zusammengefÃ¼gt_:




(_Foto: Bastian Dammers_)

_Fotos: Johannes Herden aka Freesoul // Fahrer: Marc Brodesser @ Fahrtechnik.tv_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stritty (16. Juni 2011)

Ahhh..das mit dem gleichmäßigen anziehen am Lenker hatte ich gar nicht so in Betracht gezogen. Auch werde ich es mal mit den Knien versuchen. Danke!!


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, häufig verreisst man das Bike beim Hochziehen schon zu einer Seite und rudert dann wild hin und her, um das mit den Knien auszugleichen. Deshalb vorher erstmal Luft holen und schon konzentriert schön gleichmäßig am Lenker ziehen


----------



## SamyJenkins (16. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Trick:

In der Luft lenken.
Also um auszugleichen den Lenker in die entsprechende Richtung drehen.

Zumindest bei mir sorgt das dafür dass das Gewicht automatisch in die entsprechende Richtung verlagert wird (da beim lenken nach links bspw. das linke knie etwas nach außen wandert).

So habe ich das bei motorisierten Zweirädern gelernt und mache es genauso auf dem Fahrrad.


Muss natürlich nicht bei jedem Funktionieren, aber bei mir klappts und Versuch schadet nicht


----------



## Stritty (16. Juni 2011)

SamyJenkins schrieb:


> Kleiner Trick:
> 
> In der Luft lenken.
> Also um auszugleichen den Lenker in die entsprechende Richtung drehen.
> ...



Danke. Das war auch einer meiner ideen die balance zu halten!


----------



## wortwitz (16. Juni 2011)

ich hatte am anfang auch probleme aber durch sehr viel übung (seit mehreren jahren  ) klapps mitlerweile schon sehr gut. was mir aufgefallen is: es kann helfen nach vorne zu schaun. einfach nen punkt der gerade vor dir und weiter weg ist anschaun und auf keinen fall das vorderrad. das mit dem balancieren mach ich mitlerweile automatisch und denk da garned dran, weils dann nicht klappt und ich irgendwas anderes vergess 

aber das wichtigste ist wirklich häufig üben! am besten jeden tag. und wie schon gesagt bergauf gets leichter. am anfang kam ich nur 3m weit, jetzt schaff ichs manchmal die ganze straße hoch, manchmal sogar um kurven. 

also nicht verzweifeln, die fortschritte sind zwar nur schwer zu sehen da sehr klein aber irgendwann staunst du selber wenn du zurückdenkst und merkst was du mitlerweile kannst!


----------



## RockyFlatline (22. Juni 2011)

hallo alle zusammen.. ich bin ja ein totaler weehlie-legasteniker.. 
ich halte das vorderrad vllt 10 lang in der höhe und schwups steh ich wieder auf allen zweien.. zu mal kommt es garnicht richtg hoch  

Übung übung übung.. das is mir klar nur hab ich keinerlei großen erfolg bishher.. was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> hallo alle zusammen.. ich bin ja ein totaler weehlie-legasteniker..
> ich halte das vorderrad vllt 10 lang in der höhe und schwups steh ich wieder auf allen zweien.. zu mal kommt es garnicht richtg hoch
> 
> Übung übung übung.. das is mir klar nur hab ich keinerlei großen erfolg bishher.. was mach ich falsch?



10 Sekunden oder Meter? 

Häufiger Fehler: Die Arme sind nicht richtig durchgestreckt. Ansonsten mein Tipp: Übe den Wheelie auf einer Straße oder Wiese die leicht bergauf geht.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## RockyFlatline (22. Juni 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> 10 Sekunden oder Meter?
> 
> Häufiger Fehler: Die Arme sind nicht richtig durchgestreckt. Ansonsten mein Tipp: Übe den Wheelie auf einer Straße oder Wiese die leicht bergauf geht.
> 
> ...



10 sek sind nenn traum  und ich meinte 10 cm...


----------

